# Pre-Formed Ponds??? Good for a small pond?



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

My grandpa and I have been deciding on building a pond that would be roughly around 400 gallons (US). The thing is that I wanted to see if I could do it for my senior project for high school 

I'm going to be a junior this upcoming next year, and was planning on building a pond for my senior project (if it was allowed). But the thing is if I built the pond now, then I probably won't be able to make another pond as big as the one I built before, which would be lame if the smaller one was used for the project. 

When I told my grandpa this it kinda bummed him out, but then we we're thinking about buying one of those pre-formed ponds. Then we would dig it into the ground and such. 

This way will have a lil summer pond project and we'll get that pond building feeling already when we do the big one. 

My questions was do you need any kind of filteration for these small ponds or could we stock it with a lot of plants??? And if so what kind of filter should I use?
( SORRY FOR THE LONG READING)


----------

